# [Skype] Règles pour Iptables/Netfilter

## didzzzz17

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de mettre en place un pare feu avec netfilter

J'ai besoin d'utiliser skype pour toutes ses fonctionnalités. Les conversations écrites fonctionnent très bien en autorisant le port 1099 en UDP. Cependant, le transfert de fichier fonctionne mais il indique "transfert relayé" ce qui limite la vitesse à 0,5ko/s. J'ai même configurer netfilter pour tout laisser passer et cela ne fonctionne pas mieux. Cela doit provenir du nat.

Selon les FAQ de skype, il est nécessaire d'activer l'"UDP Consistent Translation". Mais comment autoriser cela ? port forwarding ? autre solution plus simple ?

Et par la même occasion pour autoriser les conversations orales et le VOIP que je n'ai pas encore testé

PS: je ne peux pas changer le logiciel

----------

## Adrien

 *didzzzz17 wrote:*   

> il est nécessaire d'activer l'"UDP Consistent Translation". 

 

Jamais touché à ça, mais au hasard, ça serait pas dans le kernel?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *didzzzz17 wrote:*   il est nécessaire d'activer l'"UDP Consistent Translation".  
> 
> Jamais touché à ça, mais au hasard, ça serait pas dans le kernel?

 

Je viens de regarder, j'ai rien vu à ce sujet dans la section iptables du noyau. Et google ne trouve pas de référence pour iptables à cette mystèrieuse fonction UDP Consistent Translation

----------

## didzzzz17

Pour le moment mes recherches sont sans succès

Voila ce qu'indique skye

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It may help to consult your firewall/NAT vendor or documentation to find out whether this is possible or how to configure you firewall/NAT to allow UDP replies in (usually in the advanced settings). About 75% of firewall/NAT/router's are "p2p-friendly" which means that they are configured by default to let this traffic through in a special way (technically, they allow "UDP Consistent Translation"). If you are buying a new firewall/NAT/router, you should look for one that is "p2p-friendly".
> 
> 

 

Il donne un lien vers la listes des routeurs compatibles et il cite "Gentoo Linux netfilter" avec un "yes" dans la colonne "UDP Consistent Translation"

Mais ils n'en dissent pas plus et google n'est pas très bavard  :Confused: 

Personne n'utilise Skype derrière netfilter ?

----------

## marvin rouge

c'est peut être de ca dont ils parlent: *Quote:*   

> There is one important requirement that the NATs must satisfy in order for this technique to work: the NATs must be designed so that they assign only one (public IP address, public UDP port) pair to each (internal IP address, internal UDP port) combination, rather than allocating and assigning a new public UDP port for each new UDP session. Recall that a "session" in Internet terminology is defined by the IP addresses and port numbers of both communicating endpoints, so host B's communication with host A is considered to be one session while host B's communication with host C is a different session. If B's NAT, for example, assigns one public UDP port for B's communication with A, and then assigns B a different public UDP port for the new session B tries to open up with C, then the above technique for peer-to-peer communication will not work because C's messages to B will be directed to the wrong UDP port.

  (tiré de cette page)

Ceci dit, je vois pas comment l'implémenter dans les règles iptables ...

----------

